# Has anyone used marijuana for treatment?



## Mommy of 2 (Oct 11, 2010)

I have been doing a lot of reading and i've seen the marijuana can be helpful with the treatment of Crohns. Im wondering for what symptoms tho...
I have been experiencing lots of pain still as well as nausea and the t3's dont seem to be cutting it... I've only been on pred's for about a week so I assume that wont work right away...
Any stories or suggestions on this?
Thanks guys!

Terri


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Oct 11, 2010)

These type of posts are not my favourite but you asked and I have a answer without trying it.  My daughter who is studying medicine is saying that smoking it just creates another problem but ingesting it in a cooked cake or what ever which is a slower process could help. The only problem they are finding is if you have schizophrenia in the family blood, they find it can sometimes bring it out.  More studies are being done on it.  It is illegal here and it is very hard to get your doctor to write a medicinal script, good luck with that.  I just dunno, not my thing.  But then again one glass of wine and I am gone! :lol: sorry I am not much help.


----------



## effdee (Oct 11, 2010)

I've been smoking for 3-4 months (nothing my doctor gave me worked or it stopped working). My symptoms before I started were close to the worst they've ever been. 20+ trips to the bathroom, always bloody diarrhea, lots of stomach pain, nausea, and could barely sleep at night. Marijuana helped with all of that. I now go to the bathroom 6-8 times a day, blood only once or twice, no diarrhea (or very little), almost no pain, no nausea and I only go to the bathroom once or twice at night.

I did a lot of googling (which I suggest you do as well; "medical marijuana crohn's" should give you some good results) and found that your mileage may vary. It's a miracle drug for some people that eliminates all of their symptoms (1-2 formed bowel movements a day, no pain/nausea, etc) and they might only smoke a bit in the morning and a bit at night. Others (like myself) will improve but not as much as some, and I smoke pretty often. Usually every 3 hours or so, but not getting very high. Just like a buzz that lasts about half an hour. I smoke more before I go to sleep and again in the middle of the night or else I'd keep running back and forth to the bathroom.

I can go into more detail later, and try to answer any specific questions you have. Gotta go for now.


----------



## Astra (Oct 11, 2010)

I smoked it for years for period pain, it's a fab drug for pain, there's no doubt about it, but don't think a doc would prescribe it, cos it's illegal. It works for MS sufferers too, I think it should be decriminalised and down classed, but it's a debate that will rage on and on over here.
The last time I smoked it was in May this year, I was so crippled with joint pain from the Pred withdrawal, I was crying, the pot helped enormously. IMO it's the lesser of 2 evils, I can't drink alcohol, it makes me sick.
But each to their own I say.


----------



## glum chump (Oct 11, 2010)

Pot does offer relief from nausea and pain for a lot of people, and really helpful when you have absolutely no appetite for food. I'm not sure if your doctor is amenable to, or believes your health is in a place where he could prescribe medical marijuana for you based on your symptoms.

For some additional information, in Victoria, BC, you could try popping in to the Vancouver Island Compassion Society offices...the people there are quite knowledgeable and have materials on the use of pot in conjunction with different illnesses. They also offer a variety of safely harvested pot and treats such as cookies, as well as cannabis oil and salve.


----------



## vonfunk (Oct 11, 2010)

I often do it before going to bed, depending on how thing have been.  I notice an immediate difference if I'm having any cramping, the next day I notice a reduction in how often I need to use the washroom.  In the summer when I was in really, really bad shape I spent a fair portion of the weekend smoking.
There has been some studies in the UK regarding the showed the existence of CBD receptors in the bowels, it's not the THC it's the CBDs that help.  The chemicals that cause the body buzz.  For help with IBD it's a strain that is mostly Indica (as opposed to Sativa) that will help the most.   There is a theory that ingesting will help more than smoking as it'll get absorbed by the bowels as opposed to it being deliver via the blood stream.

With Crohn's disease often a statement of diagnosis is enough for to procure through a compassion club, which is safer and allows you to look for specifics as opposed to buying it from the streets.  
While I do not suggest anyone break the law, as of right now I do not believe anyone with a legitimate medical condition has been convicted of possession in Canada. But I can't 100% say that for certain.


----------



## Chikiee (Oct 12, 2010)

I have been smoking pot for a long time before I was diagnosed with Crohns.  I do like to smoke when I get cramps as it takes the pain away.  As for it helping with flare ups, I don't know.  I was constantly in the washroom when I was first diagnosed back in oct 2009 and taking prednisone and pentasa, but now I am not taking any meds and am in the washroom maybe once or twice a day.


----------



## NatalieMT (Oct 12, 2010)

Never taken any drugs myself but I would definitely consider smoking weed if I really couldn't get relief from anything else at any point. At the moment I'm okay so it seems unnecessary but in the future who knows!


----------



## Milehigh (Oct 12, 2010)

I tried it - gave me a massive panic attack.  Who gets panic attacks from pot??  *insert annoyance here*.  Anyway, it made the UC better because I was too preoccupied thinking about my impending heart attack and death.  Not exactly the result I was going for.  :-/


----------



## TMos (Oct 12, 2010)

Wouldn't you need to eat it if the cannaboid receptors are in the gut?


----------



## vonfunk (Oct 12, 2010)

It works better if you eat it but the CBDs will still get there via the blood stream.


----------



## ChefShazzy (Oct 12, 2010)

I use it.  It's incredible for nausea, for me.  It works almost instantly (smoking/vaporizing).  It does help with pain, somewhat.  I do make 'edibles' as well, with canna-butter, and while it does work, it can be tricky getting the dosage right.  If you're on Van. Island, as glum chump says, check out the local compassion club.


----------



## Dekar (Oct 13, 2010)

Milehigh said:


> I tried it - gave me a massive panic attack.  Who gets panic attacks from pot??  *insert annoyance here*.  Anyway, it made the UC better because I was too preoccupied thinking about my impending heart attack and death.  Not exactly the result I was going for.  :-/


hah, happened to me once too, but that was from a gravity bong. thankfully i had a friend next to me telling me im not going to die LOL. take it slow and u wont have that problem


----------



## lynx (Oct 13, 2010)

People do get panic attacks from pot..its more common than you think.   As for me I tried it and it didn't work as well as I wanted it too.  I am much more receptive to opiate therapy than to cannibinoid therapy unfortunately.  

There are two types of known receptors in cells in the body that readily receive cannabinoids and they are named CANNABINOID 1 and CANNABINOID 2 receptors.  Funny thing is that TYLENOL works by hooking up with CB2 receptors to block pain. That is why it can work for people with IBD. Another funny thing is that people with some sort of IBD have much more CB1 and CB2 cells in there linings of their colons than people without the disease.  What to remember is that pot has a ton of cannabinoids in it...one which everyone is aware of is called THC delta 9 ...this is the main one that gets people high...this works on the CB1 receptors in the brain. CB2 receptors are the ones that are believed to be responsible for allowing transmission of pain signals..this is what you want to block and there are cannabinoids in pot that do just that. 

 Like everything though, everyone is different and what works for one will not work for another.  

As for smoking it or ingesting it orally.  Yeah smoking the leaves is really bad for you...smoking anything can damage your lungs...but smoking the flowers(buds) is not that bad...and if you use a vaporizer or a bong and cool the smoke the damage is even less. There is a ton of info out there on the net.  That plant has a lot of potential and the research of it because of prejudice has been anemic at best. Hopefully people will get over the stigma and move on...it could prove very valuable for a lot of people.


----------



## kildare crohnie (Oct 13, 2010)

i smoke weed now and again... when im flaring i stand by it,it helps give a bit of appetite helps me sleep and kills the pain... only thing is you have to have good will power to try and not eat crap i.e crisps and chocolate when you get the munchies which will make everything a lot worse.


----------



## David in Seattle (Oct 13, 2010)

Milehigh said:


> I tried it - gave me a massive panic attack.  Who gets panic attacks from pot??  *insert annoyance here*.  Anyway, it made the UC better because I was too preoccupied thinking about my impending heart attack and death.  Not exactly the result I was going for.  :-/


Anxiety and panic attacks are quite common with marijuana.  Often they're related to what is referred to as "set and setting", that is, your "mind set" at the time of the experience (were you relaxed initially, or worried about something, etc.), and what was going on around you (were you in a setting/in the company of people you found safe and comfortable, or the opposite).  It's entirely possible if you tried it again, you might have a better experience.  It's also said that Indica strains, in contrast to Sativa varieties, are less likely to cause anxiety, due to their supposedly higher cannabidiol content, rather than THC, which tends to be higher in Sativa varieties and is more associated with anxiety.  Also note that modern marijuana strains can be quite potent.  It may be that you just consumed too much.  If you decide to try it again, begin with one small "hit", and wait to see what the effects are before consuming more.  

I have not been diagnosed with IBD (or anything else, despite 4 GI docs  ) and I have not found MMJ to help with my particular gut issues, though it does definitely reduce my GERD.  In some people, MMJ can reduce transient lower esophageal sphincter relaxation, which can be a factor in GERD.


----------



## Igor_Passau (Oct 15, 2010)

*clinicaltrials*

Hi,

FYI
://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT01040910?term=cannabis+and+crohn&rank=1
and 
://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT01037322?term=cannabis+and+crohn&rank=2


----------



## Manimation (Oct 16, 2010)

I react oddly to weed as well.  I have to be feeling great already to get the right high.  If im worried or stressed about something it gets magnified when i smoke and I lose my mind. 

Injesting through baked goods is better for pain.  

I finally smoked at 25 to try and manage my crohns pain.  I'm in hollywood so it'd be kind of tragic for me NOT to at least try it.  They grow crazy good weed out here.  My girlfriend and I made some brownies cause she has bad stomach issues her doctors haven't even been able to diagnose.  I ate a one inch by one inch square and I was in the clouds for   the.rest.of.the.day    it was ridiculous.  

Once they start putting thc in pill form it will be easier to control the dosage you give yourself so you dont take too much and freak out.


----------



## Swirl (Oct 16, 2010)

I haven't tried it since I had UC. But once I'm in a state that has medical marijuana, I'll be the first

Just stay alway from smoking it using paper.

Oh yeah, I've read that Indica is the best for IBD and a strain like blueberry. Not much with Sativa (head high), so the regular (crap, dirt) weed you can get easily for cheap will do.


----------



## juiceit (Oct 16, 2010)

It can relieve pain, reduce inflammation, and open your mind to a different understanding of your body, your current pain, and what is happening in your body.  Used correctly it's great.

But like anything, keep doing everything you're doing that got you that way and just change one thing, an it likely won't cure you unless you use copious amounts of it.

It's safer, more effective and in terms of side effects compared to medication, they aren't even in the same league.

There are many many different strains, each with a slightly different chemical makeup.  There are some strains that are much better for anti inflammation and pain relief.


----------



## juiceit (Oct 16, 2010)

Manimation said:


> Once they start putting thc in pill form it will be easier to control the dosage you give yourself so you dont take too much and freak out.


Why is it that it seems everyone keeps holding out for a 'magic pill'.  Comes off a bit extreme when we're talking about a plant and wanting to wait for it in a pill form thinking that is 'it' doesn't it??! It seems to be universal goal and the general thinking.  It's almost like we've been sold that myth.  

Hmm...there's nobody that could possibly profit from a society that thinks like that is there?


----------



## David in Seattle (Oct 16, 2010)

juiceit said:


> Why is it that it seems everyone keeps holding out for a 'magic pill'.  Comes off a bit extreme when we're talking about a plant and wanting to wait for it in a pill form thinking that is 'it' doesn't it??! It seems to be universal goal and the general thinking.  It's almost like we've been sold that myth.
> 
> Hmm...there's nobody that could possibly profit from a society that thinks like that is there?


Marinol, a "pill" THC substitute has existed for at least 15 years.   It contains Dronabinol, a synthetic isomer of THC.  It's used primarily for AIDS and cancer patients.  The problem with a pill of course is that many severely nauseous patients are unable to keep it down.  Also, the marijuana plant contains many chemicals; tetrahydrocanabinol is just one of them.  Cannabidiol is the 2nd important compound known at the moment, but more research still needs to be done on other chemicals in the plant, their effects, how they interact with each other, etc.  At this point, medicine is not even sure of the totality of cannabinoid receptors in the human body (CB1 & CB2 are just two such receptors, there are also the more recently discovered GPR55 & GPR18 receptors,  and there are likely more as well).  It is thought that compounds directed at these newly discovered receptors may be able to produce MMJ's therapeutic effects, without the "high" which, let's face it, may be a problem for some activities...

Having worked in "Big Pharma", I agree with your cynicism


----------



## juiceit (Oct 16, 2010)

David in Seattle said:


> Marinol, a "pill" THC substitute has existed for at least 15 years.   It contains Dronabinol, a synthetic isomer of THC.  It's used primarily for AIDS and cancer patients.  The problem with a pill of course is that many severely nauseous patients are unable to keep it down.  Also, the marijuana plant contains many chemicals; tetrahydrocanabinol is just one of them.  Cannabidiol is the 2nd important compound known at the moment, but more research still needs to be done on other chemicals in the plant, their effects, how they interact with each other, etc.  At this point, medicine is not even sure of the totality of cannabinoid receptors in the human body (CB1 & CB2 are just two such receptors, there are also the more recently discovered GPR55 & GPR18 receptors,  and there are likely more as well).  It is thought that compounds directed at these newly discovered receptors may be able to produce MMJ's therapeutic effects, without the "high" which, let's face it, may be a problem for some activities...
> 
> Having worked in "Big Pharma", I agree with your cynicism


Your point about all the compounds in natural weed vs. the thc pills is exactly my thought with foods.  And these compounds keep getting discovered.  There is so much stuff in nature and science hasn't even begun to scratch the surface!  

We have clean water generally, roads, good transportation, great communication, abundance in almost everything and live long lives relatively, much due to science yes - but to extrapolate and think because we accomplished this kind of life and that those same people can fix and fuel the human body I think is dangerous.  We are awesome machines the likes of which we can't even begin to understand.

I think in terms of medical practice and pills - surgery and acute care is awesome and where we should be pouring our resources, not long term maintenance of diseases like crohn's, diabetes etc. that keeps you alive but sick.


----------



## rottengut91 (Oct 16, 2010)

I know for a fact that my step-son could eat a completely whole foods diet, yet still never cure his diabetes.  In fact, it would absolutely kill him if he didn't have insulin injections.


----------



## juiceit (Oct 16, 2010)

rottengut91 said:


> I know for a fact that my step-son could eat a completely whole foods diet, yet still never cure his diabetes.  In fact, it would absolutely kill him if he didn't have insulin injections.


Sounds like type 1, which is different than the kind I am referring to.  I'm referring to adult onset diabetes.  In type 1 your body doesn't make enough insulin to do what needs to be done.  Type 2 is usually a you did it to yourself type and is the most common.

The health of people with ype 1 can still be helped through diet, but if you can't get your pancreas to make enough insulin you need to supplement your body with it.

The pancreas is interesting.  It produces enzymes.  Enzymes are found in live food - live, unpasturized food.  When you cook or pasturize you kill the enzymes, so in order to digest and use all the stuff in your food, your body needs to make the enzymes.  Were our bodies designed to have such a burden put on the pancreas?  I don't know.

The pancreas in humans is still not fully understood, but people on a modern diet have a severe lack of enzymes in their body that comes from anywhere but the pancreas, because we don't get any from our foods.  Over exertion of any body part isn't good.

According to some (here's an example) a raw food diet at the very least reduces the amount of insulin shots required.

http://goneraw.com/forum/type-1-diabetes-and-raw-foods

There's a difference between raw and whole foods.


----------



## myriahdawn (May 12, 2011)

I have found a few sites recently that have said marijuana actually helps with inflammation in the body. Therefore, not only helping with the symptoms of Crohn's but also treating the inflammation causing the symptoms.  I have smoked for years and am now wondering (since I have been recently diagnosed) if my smoking is what has made my symptoms pretty mild (just diarrhea) and caused a slow progression of the disease. Just a thought...


----------



## DustyKat (May 12, 2011)

Hi myriahdawn,

There is a marijuana forum, just go to this link and post a request for the password or PM David.

http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=15204

Dusty.


----------



## billyjoel (May 14, 2011)

I would like to say that I believe that marijuana is very helpful with Crohn's.  Here is the thing, when you use marijuana it has an anti-inflammatory effect and even though you are under the influence of pot for only an hour or so, the medicinal part the anti-inflammatory part stays with you for a full day or more.

Now, to address what one member said in a reply, do not smoke the stuff.  We all know that smoking can cause lung cancer.  There are a few ways to use pot in a healthy manner.  One person said you could bake with it, that is a good option.  Also, you can vaporize.  You can buy inexpensive vaporizers, there are also really expensive ones.  The medicine part of plant, called trichomes, are in the gaseous state at a temperature lower than what the leaves burn at.  This is what vaporization is, it turns the oils into a gas an you inhale that but you don't get the carcinogens from smoking it.  You reduce the carcinogens by approximately 90%[fact check].

The best way to use pot is the oil.  You can buy marijuana oils, they have the highest canniboid content, and there is zero health concerns just like with baking.  Hope this helps


----------



## jobengals (May 15, 2011)

kildare crohnie said:


> i smoke weed now and again... when im flaring i stand by it,it helps give a bit of appetite helps me sleep and kills the pain... only thing is you have to have good will power to try and not eat crap i.e crisps and chocolate when you get the munchies which will make everything a lot worse.


agreed^

Cannabis definitely helped my crohn's symptoms - flaring/pain, urgency, diarrhea, nausea. The absolute hardest part was directing those munchies towards food that wasn't gonna hurt me even more later on.

I noticed I never needed much cannabis for the medicinal effects to take place.


----------



## gracifer (May 16, 2011)

I know this is probably a stupid question but I thought smoking was really bad for crohnie's? Or do most people eat it??!


----------



## billyjoel (May 16, 2011)

@Gracifer smoking is bad.  Read what I said two posts up vaporizing, baking, and oils are great for you! 

Pot is a heavy duty anti-inflammatory and pain reliever, it is not a toxic substance it works by binding to cannaboid receptors that were created/evolved (I believe in God and creation) that naturally exist in your body.  While you can eventually tolerate the high created by pot, the anti-inflammatory and pain relieving aspect will always be there if you use it routinely and you do not have to increase your dosage to maintain those medicinal effects.


----------



## jack96 (May 22, 2011)

it really helps mine it  takes away the pain and increases appetite and it helps with inflamation because people with crohns have higher amount of canabanoid receptors and use of cannabis can ease the inflamation x


----------



## David (May 22, 2011)

Hi everyone.  We're going to confine medical marijuana discussion to this medical marijuana thread.  Please move the discussion over there.  Thanks!


----------

